

3 Steps to Happiness - picasso81
http://joegebbia.posterous.com/the-happiness-process

======
basicxman
Unfortunately happiness doesn't work like that

Three steps to putting out a fire: 1\. Identify where it's hot. 2\. Throw
water on it. 3\. Repeat

~~~
picasso81
I'm sorry you feel that way. The fire is usually out at that point.

